# MacBook für unter 1.000? Synchronisation mit Google-Account?



## yoschka (30. August 2011)

*MacBook für unter 1.000? Synchronisation mit Google-Account?*

Tag zusammen.

Folgendes. Ende des Jahres werde ich mir zu meinem 18. wohl ein MacBook zulegen. Sollte sich preislich maximal im Bereich von 1.000€ bewegen. 13 Zoll sollte es aber aufjeden Fall haben. Wird sich da etwas finden lassen?

Und noch ein "Problem". Auf meinem Smartphone läuft Android, also nutze ich Kontakte, Kalender, Mails usw. natürlich über meinen GoogleAccount. Mit meinem Desktop-PC läuft das auch wunderbar. Verträgt sich das aber auch mit der Software vom MacBook? Also kann ich meine Kontakte, Kalenderdaten, usw. auch mit meinem MacBook synchronisieren? Hat da jemand schon Erfahrung bzw. Ahnung davon?

Danke für alle Antworten!


----------



## blackout24 (30. August 2011)

*AW: MacBook für unter 1.000? Synchronisation mit Google-Account?*

Warum soll es ein MacBook sein? Die Preise findest du doch im Internet oder? 
Du musst ja selbst wissen wo du es im Zweifelsfall bestellen würdest.

Das billigste was ich gefunden habe ist das hier:
Notebook 13" (33,02cm) Apple MacBook Pro 2,4GHz | MC374D/A - Computer Shop -
Kostet aber nicht unter 1000 Euro und ist von der Hardware auch nicht besonders toll, wie bei den meisten Apple Produkten.

Laut Apple Seite fangen die 13 Zoll Dinger bei 1150 Euro an.


----------



## Iceananas (30. August 2011)

*AW: MacBook für unter 1.000? Synchronisation mit Google-Account?*

Bist du Student oder hast du vor in nächster Zeit zu studieren? Studenten kriegen Macbook zu erheblich günstigeren Preisen (locker 100€ weniger), das behaupten auf jeden Fall die ganzen Plakaten, die bei uns in der Mensa hängen 

Ansonsten muss du dir bewußt sein, obs ein Plastik Macbook oder ein Macbook Pro sein soll. Ein Pro kann ich noch nachvollziehen, da die wirklich hochwertig sind, sind aber wirklich teuer. Bei diesen Plastikmacs seh ich kein Sinn, die knarzen schon beim auf- und zuklappen


----------



## blackout24 (30. August 2011)

*AW: MacBook für unter 1.000? Synchronisation mit Google-Account?*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Bist du Student oder hast du vor in nächster Zeit zu studieren? Studenten kriegen Macbook zu erheblich günstigeren Preisen (locker 100€ weniger), das behaupten auf jeden Fall die ganzen Plakaten, die bei uns in der Mensa hängen
> 
> Ansonsten muss du dir bewußt sein, obs ein Plastik Macbook oder ein Macbook Pro sein soll. Ein Pro kann ich noch nachvollziehen, da die wirklich hochwertig sind, sind aber wirklich teuer. Bei diesen Plastikmacs seh ich kein Sinn, die knarzen schon beim auf- und zuklappen


 
Soweit ich die Flyer verstanden habe bekommst du 75 Euro für den tollen Appstore. Das heißt du kriegst von Apple was geschenkt um es dann ihn ihrem eigenen Laden wieder aus zu geben. Tolles Konzept! 

Naja fürs gleiche Geld kriegst du auf jedenfall wesentlich bessere Laptops.


----------



## kress (30. August 2011)

*AW: MacBook für unter 1.000? Synchronisation mit Google-Account?*

Neu wirst du da nichts finden.
Die fangen erst bei 1000€ an.

Wenn du nicht spielst und keine 3d Grafikleistung brauchst, würde ich dir empfehlen, dieses neu zu kaufen: Apple MacBook Pro, 13.3", Core i5-2410M 2.30GHz, 4096MB, 320GB (MC700*/A) (Early 2011) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

Leider sind die normalen Festplatten sehr langsam.

Ich selbst hab ein Macbook Pro early 2009 17" mit OCZ Vertex 2 240gb SSD und statt dem Laufwerk eine 750GB Festplatte.
Damit ist es beim Surfen/ Office-Betrieb genauso schnell wie ein Macbook der neueren Generation.

Wenn du viel unterwegs bist, würde ich dir empfehlen, noch etwas zu sparen um ein Macbook mit non-glare Display zu kaufen, die Glasscheibe spiegelt sehr stark.


----------



## Apfelringo (30. August 2011)

*AW: MacBook für unter 1.000? Synchronisation mit Google-Account?*

Die Macbooks fangen bei 1000 Euro an, für das kleinste bezahlste im Apple Store 1080 Euro, bei Amazon schwanken die Preise fast täglich, das gab es das auch schon für 1020 oder 999.
Ich muss sagen für Schüler und Studenten sind die Dinger klasse, aber wenn damit nach der Schule ne runde zocken willst, dann würde ich dir davon abraten.
Nicht unbedingt weil die Leistung fehlt, sondern weil, zumindest ist es beim 13er so, es verdammt heiß und laut unter Last wird.
Das macht zocken echt kein spaß, das kann ich dir sagen^^


----------



## iFlatland (30. August 2011)

*AW: MacBook für unter 1.000? Synchronisation mit Google-Account?*

Wie wäre es mit einem Nigelnagel neuen GENERALÜBERHOLTEN Macbook? Geh auf die Website von Apple und dann scrolle runter und dann wirste es auf der linken Seite finden.

Oder du gehst auf Mactrade.de da ist alles billiger (*hust* Da kosten die 16gb Arbeitsspeicher fürn iMac keine 600euro sondern nur 279euro^^)


----------



## K3n$! (30. August 2011)

*AW: MacBook für unter 1.000? Synchronisation mit Google-Account?*

Kauf dir lieber was Ordentliches und nicht so 'n überteuerten Mac.


----------



## PMueller1 (30. August 2011)

.


----------



## K3n$! (30. August 2011)

*AW: MacBook für unter 1.000? Synchronisation mit Google-Account?*

Ich denke, er schreibt in ein Forum, weil er sich noch nicht 100%ig sicher ist. 
Daher ist mein Vorschlag, dass er sich lieber ein richtiges Gerät kauft. Eines, dass mehr Performance und mehr fürs Geld bietet. 
Gerade für einen Schüler halte ich ein Mac Book für viel zu überteuert. 

Nimm lieber so etwas hier: 

ThinkPad X220 4290W1A - ok1.de - Shop für Lehre und Forschung

Das reicht für die Schule dicke aus und bietet Qualität. Dabei sind dann auch noch 3 Jahre Garantie, falls das Gerät kaputt geht. 

Oder nimm ein Dell Vostro 3350 mit Core i5.


----------



## Ezio (30. August 2011)

*AW: MacBook für unter 1.000? Synchronisation mit Google-Account?*

Bei Amazon gab es vor kurzem das aktuelle MBP für 999€. Das MBA der letzten Generation gibts gerade auch relativ günstig -> Apple MacBook Air MC503D/A 33,8 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Der TE hat sich für einen Mac entscheiden, also schwätzt ihm nichts auf.



> Gerade für einen Schüler halte ich ein Mac Book für viel zu überteuert.


Überhaupt für Schüler ist es sinnvoll wegen Bildungsrabatt und man lernt gleich OS X kennen. Letztendlich entscheiden die finanziellen Mittel. Ich bin auch Schüler und schau in meine Signatur...

um auf die eigentliche Frage zurückzukommen...


> Verträgt sich das aber auch mit der Software vom MacBook? Also kann ich meine Kontakte, Kalenderdaten, usw. auch mit meinem MacBook synchronisieren? Hat da jemand schon Erfahrung bzw. Ahnung davon?


Der Google Account lässt sehr gut syncen. Du trägst einfach deine Daten in den Systemeinstellungen ein und dein Account wird sofort mit Mail, iCal, Adressbuch etc. verbunden.


----------



## yoschka (30. August 2011)

*AW: MacBook für unter 1.000? Synchronisation mit Google-Account?*

Danke für eure Antworten!
Das mit Google hört sich ja sehr gut an, ich glaube das ist damit abgehackt.

Warum MacBook? Weil es meiner Meinung nach zum Arbeiten, also hier Textverarbeitung, Surfen, usw. mit das beste ist. Mein Bruder hat seit über zwei Jahren ein MacBook und ist damit nach wie vor sehr zufrieden. Auch ich konnte mich schon oft genug selbst von der Qualität überzeugen.


----------



## blackout24 (30. August 2011)

*AW: MacBook für unter 1.000? Synchronisation mit Google-Account?*

Wie soll man auf einem MacBook besser surfen können als auf anderen Laptops? Das Ding hat ein Browser da gibste ne URL ein und gehst auf die Seite.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. August 2011)

Bei Gravis gibt es übrigens das aktuelle MacBook Pro 13.3" mit 500GB HDD für 999€, also 200€ günstiger als im Apple Store:

http://www.gravis.de/Specials/Eroef...-Core-i5-2300-SD-Online-Angebot-KW-35-36.html


----------



## kress (30. August 2011)

*AW: MacBook für unter 1.000? Synchronisation mit Google-Account?*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Wie soll man auf einem MacBook besser surfen können als auf anderen Laptops? Das Ding hat ein Browser da gibste ne URL ein und gehst auf die Seite.


 
Mit einem Macbook kann man viel bequemer surfen: 3 Finger vor und zurück für Seite vor und zurück gehen, 2 Finger Scrollgeste, insgesamt sind die Trackpadgesten sehr gut. Da kann ein durchschnittlicher Laptop nicht mithalten.
Weiterhin hat man an einem Macbook nicht so spezielle (mitunter auch sehr fragwürdige) Sondertasten, die noch extra Software benötigen.
Der neue Safari hat auch ein sehr schönes Surfverhalten


----------



## biohaufen (30. August 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll man auf einem MacBook besser surfen können als auf anderen Laptops? Das Ding hat ein Browser da gibste ne URL ein und gehst auf die Seite.



ich denke , das Mac OS X angenehmer ist !!!


----------



## blackout24 (30. August 2011)

*AW: MacBook für unter 1.000? Synchronisation mit Google-Account?*



biohaufen schrieb:


> ich denke , das Mac OS X angenehmer ist !!!



Solang mir OSX nicht den Rücken massiert würde ich nicht sagen, dass es angenehmer ist als
andere Betriebssysteme.

OSX kann man sich ja auch auf einem normalen Laptop installieren. Die Hardware wird ja nicht
besser dadurch, dass sie mal ein Apple Mitarbeiter in der Hand gehabt hat und man dann die selbe Hardware teurer verkaufen kann.


----------



## Cook2211 (31. August 2011)

*AW: MacBook für unter 1.000? Synchronisation mit Google-Account?*



blackout24 schrieb:


> OSX kann man sich ja auch auf einem normalen Laptop installieren. Die Hardware wird ja nicht
> besser dadurch, dass sie mal ein Apple Mitarbeiter in der Hand gehabt hat und man dann die selbe Hardware teurer verkaufen kann.



Erstens kann man es so ohne weiteres nicht auf einem normalen Laptop installieren.
Zweitens wird die Hardware zwar nicht besser, aber MacOS ist teils deutlich effizienter und nutzt die Hardware besser aus als Windows.
Dadurch ist die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit höher und die Boot- und Ladezeiten kürzer bei einem Mac, als bei einem Windows PC mit ähnlicher Hardware.
Dazu ist die Multi-Touch Steuerung zum Internetsurfen echt genial, und macht vieles komfortabler z.B. Seite zurück oder Seite vor mit Wischen über das Trackpad, intelligenter Zoom durch Doppel-Antippen usw.

Und das mit der teuren Hardware stimmt so auch nicht. Ultrdünne Windows-Notebooks sind auch nicht unbedingt günstiger als das MacBook Air, bei nahezu identischer Hardware:

http://www.cyberport.de/notebook/no...s-premium-book-mit-neuester-technologie-.html


Insgesamt, und das sage ich als ehemaliger, eingefleischter Windows Nutzer, möchte man den Mac (auch zum surfen) nicht mehr missen, wenn man sich an die etwas andere Bedienung von MacOS gewöhnt hat.


----------



## sp01 (31. August 2011)

*AW: MacBook für unter 1.000? Synchronisation mit Google-Account?*

Leider gibt es das MacBook nicht mehr. Ich selbst habe das 13" und muss sagen, dass ein 15" teilweise angenehmer wäre für längers arbeiten. Zudem soll anfang nächstes Jahr wohl ein neues Modell rauskommen.


----------



## Superwip (31. August 2011)

*AW: MacBook für unter 1.000? Synchronisation mit Google-Account?*

Touchpads sind Müll, egal woher sie kommen.


Wenn du einen ordentlichen Mausersatz willst kauf dir ein Notebook mit Trackpoint, etwa ein Thinkpad, ein HP EliteBook, Dell Latitude oder ein Toshiba Tecra

Oder gleich ein Gerät mit Touchscreen ob nun Convertible oder nicht


----------



## Cook2211 (31. August 2011)

*AW: MacBook für unter 1.000? Synchronisation mit Google-Account?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Touchpads sind Müll, egal woher sie kommen.
> Wenn du einen ordentlichen Mausersatz willst kauf dir ein Notebook mit Trackpoint, etwa ein Thinkpad, ein HP EliteBook, Dell Latitude oder ein Toshiba Tecra
> Oder gleich ein Gerät mit Touchscreen ob nun Convertible oder nicht



Nö. Die Apple Touchpads sind spitze.


----------



## Superwip (31. August 2011)

*AW: MacBook für unter 1.000? Synchronisation mit Google-Account?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nö. Die Apple Touchpads sind spitze.



Ich kenne (auch) das Apple Touchpad

Touchpads können garnicht gut sein... zumindest nicht als Mausersatz


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (31. August 2011)

*AW: MacBook für unter 1.000? Synchronisation mit Google-Account?*

Bei Cyberport kann man auch mal schauen, die führen auch laufend reduzierte Vorführ- und junge Gebrauchtgeräte von Apple:
Apple und Zubehör > Apple Notebooks
- Greetz -


----------



## Cook2211 (31. August 2011)

*AW: MacBook für unter 1.000? Synchronisation mit Google-Account?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich kenne (auch) das Apple Touchpad
> Touchpads können garnicht gut sein... zumindest nicht als Mausersatz



Zum surfen nutze ich beim iMac nur noch das Magic Trackpad, weil das zum surfen ideal ist, wo mir auch die Amazon Kunden bei recht geben.

Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: Apple Magic Trackpad (Bluetooth,Multitouch, 10m Reichweite) Aluminium/Glas

Die Apple Notebook-Touchpads funktionieren genau so gut.


Zum arbeiten mit Photoshop beispielsweise ist dann allerdings die Maus besser.



NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Bei Cyberport kann man auch mal schauen, die führen auch laufend reduzierte Vorführ- und junge Gebrauchtgeräte von Apple:
> Apple und Zubehör > Apple Notebooks
> - Greetz -



Das stimmt. Die sind auch was Service und Support angeht super


----------



## Ezio (31. August 2011)

*AW: MacBook für unter 1.000? Synchronisation mit Google-Account?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich kenne (auch) das Apple Touchpad
> 
> Touchpads können garnicht gut sein... zumindest nicht als Mausersatz


 
Du schließt von dir auf die Allgemeinheit?
Ich frag mich wie du mit dem Trackpoint scrollen, vor/zurück navigieren oder zwischen Spaces wechseln willst. Da bin ich mit einer Multi-Touch Geste 10x schneller.


----------



## Superwip (31. August 2011)

*AW: MacBook für unter 1.000? Synchronisation mit Google-Account?*



> Ich frag mich wie du mit dem Trackpoint scrollen, vor/zurück navigieren oder zwischen Spaces wechseln willst. Da bin ich mit einer Multi-Touch Geste 10x schneller.


 
Scrollen: durch Drücken der Scrolltaste (Mittelmaustaste)

Alles andere: garnicht... sondern via Tastatur 


Diese ganzen Multitouchgesten sind doch nur ein nutzloses Gimmick; dezidierte Funktionen ruft man immer am Besten via Tastatur auf... und praktischerweise muss man beim Benutzen eines Trackpoints nichtmal mit der Hand die Tastatur verlassen, was sogar ein Vorteil gegenüber einer Maus sein kann (gibt ja auch nicht ohne Grund "richtige" Tastaturen mit Trackpoint)


----------



## Cook2211 (31. August 2011)

*AW: MacBook für unter 1.000? Synchronisation mit Google-Account?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Dieser ganzen Multitouchgesten sind doch nur ein nutzloses Gimmick



Das ist deine persönliche Meinung. Ich finde sie super-praktisch und komfortabel.


----------



## Iceananas (31. August 2011)

*AW: MacBook für unter 1.000? Synchronisation mit Google-Account?*

Das ist natürlich alles persönliches Empfinden, diese Diskussion wird wie alle Grundsatzdiskussionen zu nichts führen.

Ich persönlich kann für mich sagen, dass ich mit einer ordentlichen Maus + Tastenkürzel wesentlich produktiver bin als auf so ner Glasplatte rumwischen  

Multitouch ist ja ein nettes Gimmick, ich benutz sie aber fast nie, da Tastenkürzeln immer noch unschlagbar sind, sobald man sie beherrscht. Man muss die Hand nämlich nicht von der Tastatur nehmen, und im Laufe einer langen Arbeits- oder Surfsession kommt einiges an Zeitersparnis zusammen.
Ansonsten kann ich mir auch nicht erklären was angenehmer beim Surfen sein soll. Wenn ich stufenloses Scrollen haben will macht das der Freilaufmodus meiner Maus (MX Anywhere, DIE Maus für Notebooks).

Welches OS ist natürlich auch Geschmackssache, MacBooks haben den Vorteil dass beide OS laufen. Aber auch da bin ich lieber bei Win7, schon allein durch die Softwarekompatibilität (im Studium sehr wichtig! Hier laufen zwar auch viele mit ihren leuchtenden Äpfeln rum, aber sie haben erhebliche Nachteile was wirklich das Arbeiten betrifft, weil die Software dazu einfach nicht da sind  da wursten sie noch Win7 drauf, während alle Anderen die Arbeit schon fertig haben...). Außerdem existieren da noch die schier unendliche Anzahl an Freeware für alle Lebenslagen, auch wenn die Menüs nicht mit Hochglanzbuttons versehen sind, wer sich ein wenig mit der Sache beschäftigt spart einfach Geld.

Windows 7 läuft übrigens auch super stabil und schnell. Ich wüßte nicht wie ihr alle diese Systemabstürze oder sonstwas hinbekommt  Ich lass ein Subnotebook 24/7 laufen und es passiert nie was. Übrigens sind Hardwareausfälle bei Macs potentiell wahrscheinlicher, da man die Hardware nach dem Design gestaltet und nicht andersherum wie bei den meisten anderen Herstellern. Zu nennen wäre z.B. das absolut veraltete Kühlsystem, das mit der 2. Generation der Core i7 nicht mehr zurechtkommt. Das Teil wird so dolle gedrosselt wegen der Abwärme, dass es am Ende langsamer ist als ein Core i5 Modell. Und das für 1700€ oder wie der Preis war 


Meine Wahl war und wird (bald) beim nächsten Mal auch so sein: ein ordentliches Thinkpad oder was immer von P/L her gut passt, eine gute SSD reinhauen und die HDD als Externe benutzen. oder verticken.
So hat man weniger Geld ausgegeben und ein superschnelles System (ja, Win7 mit SSD zieht Macbooks mit HDD locker ab in Sachen Geschwindigkeit).
Über die Verarbeitung braucht man sich bei Lenovo z.B. keine Sorgen machen, die haben in ihre teuren Thinkbooks Magnesiumgehäuse verbaut, welche bekannterweise leichter und stabiler als Aluminium sind


----------



## sp01 (31. August 2011)

*AW: MacBook für unter 1.000? Synchronisation mit Google-Account?*

Thinkpads kosten aber nicht so viel weniger, wenn überhaubt. Zumindest wenn es davon noch die business Line gibt, welche bekanntlich höhrwertiger verarbeited ist. Von HP gab es dort auch recht gute Modelle, kosteten aber auch nicht wirklich wehniger als die Teile von Apple.


----------



## Cook2211 (31. August 2011)

@iceananas

Dein Post zeigt, dass du vermutlich noch nie dauerhaft mit einem Mac gearbeitet hast. Speziell bei OSX Lion ist Multitouch sehr komfortabel umgesetzt und macht einfach Spaß. Ich rede da nicht nur von stufenlosem zoomen, sondern von vielen anderen praktischen Funktionen, die man als Mac User zu schätzen lernt, und die man genau so parallel mit Tastaturkürzeln nutzen kann.

Das Thema Softwarekompatibiltät ist ebenfalls halb so wild, da die meisten Mac Programme auch Windows Formate verarbeiten können. Und Profi Programme, wie die Creative Suite 5, gibt es auch auf dem Mac.
Gibt es dazu keine Möglichkeit, dann kann man mit Crossover oder Paralells Desktop so ziemlich jede Win Software unter Mac OS ausführen, also ist auch das kein Argument.


----------



## Iceananas (31. August 2011)

*AW: MacBook für unter 1.000? Synchronisation mit Google-Account?*



sp01 schrieb:


> Thinkpads kosten aber nicht so viel weniger, wenn überhaubt. Zumindest wenn es davon noch die business Line gibt, welche bekanntlich höhrwertiger verarbeited ist. Von HP gab es dort auch recht gute Modelle, kosteten aber auch nicht wirklich wehniger als die Teile von Apple.


 
Das stimmt, aber immer noch weniger als ein MBP mit ähnlicher Ausstattung, aber dafür mit einigen wichtigen Features wie Anti Glare oder Fingerprint und vor allem leise und ohne Abwärmeprobleme!

Mit Studenten/Schülerrabatt lohnen sich die aber richtig. Ein Kandidat wäre z.B. der hier. Mit einem der besseren Sandy Bridge Core i5 und Antiglare IPS. Leider hat das Teil nur ein Kunststoffgehäuse, aber dafür ein richtig hochwertiger Kunststoff, der sehr Verwindungssteif und belastbar ist. Ist dann Geschmackssache, ob man das kühle (oder nach 10 Minuten warm bis heiße) Alu fühlen möchte oder lieber etwas weniger Gewicht haben will ^^ 
Ein Win7 Lizenz hat das Teil aber wie viele andere Studentenangebote nicht, die sind für uns auch unwichtig weil wir die hinterher geschmissen bekommen. Habe noch 5 oder 6 Stück hier rumfliegen 


Edit:


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Dein Post zeigt, dass du  vermutlich noch nie dauerhaft mit einem Mac gearbeitet hast. Speziell  bei OSX Lion ist Multitouch sehr komfortabel umgesetzt und macht einfach  Spaß. Ich rede da nicht nur von stufenlosem zoomen, sondern von vielen  anderen praktischen Funktionen, die man als Mac User zu schätzen lernt,  und die man genau so parallel mit Tastaturkürzeln nutzen kann.



Multitouch parallel mit Tastenkürzel? Wie viele Finger muss man da bitte koordinieren  Welche Funktionen die neusten OSX Releases mitbringen verfolge ich in der Tat nicht intensiv, wäre da ein paar Beispiele möglich? Von den tollen Gesten, die mir gezeigt wurden waren kaum welche dabei, die man unter Windows mit Tasten nicht schneller hinbekommen hätte...



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das  Thema Softwarekompatibiltät ist ebenfalls halb so wild, da die meisten  Mac Programme auch Windows Formate verarbeiten können.



Das mag sein, blöd nur, wenn es kein Support für die Software gibt, von der Uni z.B.. 
Bei uns kann man gerne auf dem Mac arbeiten, jedoch wird nur mit Windowssoftware gelehrt. Wenn man nun statt Visual Studio und CATIA Xcode und AutoCAD benutzen will, gerne. Wenn man aber selber nicht zurechtkommt, dann hat man halt pech gehabt.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Gibt  es dazu keine Möglichkeit, dann kann man mit Crossover oder Paralells  Desktop so ziemlich jede Win Software unter Mac OS ausführen, also ist  auch das kein Argument.


Davon weiß ich leider nicht so viel, aber Windoof Software unter OSX hört sich an wie emuliert. Wenn Hardwarebeschleunigung nicht unterstützt wird, dann gute Nacht.


----------



## Infin1ty (31. August 2011)

*AW: MacBook für unter 1.000? Synchronisation mit Google-Account?*

Ein MacBook Pro ist nicht besser als ein Windows Notebook,
aber es ist schöner, und teurer, oft bei schlechterer Hardware. (Ich sag nur 5400RPM HDDs in allen MacBooks)

Meiner Meinung nach ist OS X nicht schneller oder besser als Windows,
sondern einfach nur schlichter und intuitiver. Ist zum arbeiten, surfen etc.
perfekt, aber Windows ist da nicht schlechter  Zudem bietet Windows dir eindeutig mehr 
Möglichkeiten, welche Programme du nutzen willst. Da ist OS X etwas eingeschränkter.

User wie Ezio die dir weißmachen wollen das OS X das einzig wahre ist, solltets du keinen Glauben schenken 

Habe selbst ein Mac Book Pro 13" und bin sehr zufrieden, aber das P/L eines MacBooks
ist nicht gerade das beste, also würde ich mir den kauf überlegen. Ich würde dir vllt. sogar 
eher abraten eins zu kaufen, da ein Windows Notebook die bessere Hardware für weniger Geld hat.
Wenn es nur zum arbeiten genutzt werden soll wäre mir das Design ziemlich egal.

Synchronisation mit nem Android Handy wirste nicht hinbekommen. Höchstens 
Musik syncen. (Sailing Media Sync, kostet was).


----------



## blackout24 (31. August 2011)

*AW: MacBook für unter 1.000? Synchronisation mit Google-Account?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Gibt es dazu keine Möglichkeit, dann kann man mit Crossover oder Paralells Desktop so ziemlich jede Win Software unter Mac OS ausführen, also ist auch das kein Argument.



Naja als Linux User weiß ich das Crossover nur ein Wine SpinOff ist. Das "so ziemlich jede" Software läuft ist etwas überzogen.
Vorallem wenn relativ exotische Libarys benutzt werden. Manches läuft einwandfrei manches nur mit einschränkungen maches garnicht. Wenn man nicht gerade "Fantasterie und Kekse" studiert, wird man es Software mässig schon schwer haben mit einem Mac. Als Ingenieur könntest du z.B. nicht LabVIEW in der Base Version benutzen.


----------



## Cook2211 (31. August 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja als Linux User weiß ich das Crossover nur ein Wine SpinOff ist. Das "so ziemlich jede" Software läuft ist etwas überzogen.
> Vorallem wenn relativ exotische Libarys benutzt werden. Manches läuft einwandfrei manches nur mit einschränkungen maches garnicht. Wenn man nicht gerade "Fantasterie und Kekse" studiert, wird man es Software mässig schon schwer haben mit einem Mac. Als Ingenieur könntest du z.B. nicht LabVIEW in der Base Version benutzen.



Mit Parallels funktioniert es dafür um so besser, da es virtualisiert.

Ich möchte hier aber auch keinen Glaubenskrieg Win gegen MacOS anzetteln. Ich nutze beides, MacOS zum Arbeiten und Surfen, Win zum Gamen. Beide funktionieren tadellos, und wer was präferiert ist letztlich Geschmackssache. Mir persönlich gefällt nach langen Vergleichen beider Systeme, MacOS halt besser.


----------



## Superwip (31. August 2011)

*AW: MacBook für unter 1.000? Synchronisation mit Google-Account?*



> Ein Kandidat wäre z.B. der hier. Mit einem der besseren Sandy Bridge Core i5 und Antiglare IPS. Leider hat das Teil nur ein Kunststoffgehäuse, aber dafür ein richtig hochwertiger Kunststoff, der sehr Verwindungssteif und belastbar ist.


 
Im hinteren Bereich hat es aber soweit ich weiß einen Magnesiumrahmen, außerdem ist es MIL-SPEC getestet, unterm Strich ist die Gehäusequalität dem MacBook Pro wohl überlegen, mindestens jedenfalls ebenbürtig


----------



## Ezio (31. August 2011)

*AW: MacBook für unter 1.000? Synchronisation mit Google-Account?*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> User wie Ezio die dir weißmachen wollen das OS X das einzig wahre ist, solltets du keinen Glauben schenken


 
ach ja genau.


----------



## Infin1ty (31. August 2011)

*AW: MacBook für unter 1.000? Synchronisation mit Google-Account?*

Ist einfach mal so. Windows und Mac sind ebenbürtig, mit Vorteilen auf beiden Seiten. Man muss
eben selbst entscheiden was einem wichtiger ist


----------



## Ezio (31. August 2011)

*AW: MacBook für unter 1.000? Synchronisation mit Google-Account?*

hab ja nix anderes gesagt.


----------



## Infin1ty (31. August 2011)

*AW: MacBook für unter 1.000? Synchronisation mit Google-Account?*

Das klang zum Teil anders


----------



## Ezio (31. August 2011)

*AW: MacBook für unter 1.000? Synchronisation mit Google-Account?*

dann hast du das falsch verstanden.


----------

